# Source of Treatment Free bees in Mississippi?



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Catch swarms do cutouts if that is possible. I kept bees in the early 70's to the early 80's. Got back in 7-8 years ago went foundationless per Michael Bush and grew from 1 swarm 1st year to 27 now .


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

Hey TooFar, I live in Starkville. PM me for a chat. I know someone that supplies bees, and as far as I know they are treatment free. I get all my bees from him, and I don't use chemicals in my hives. No problems so far. Look forward to chatting with ya. Ken, Class of 89, Mississippi State University.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Did you try Broke-T on this website? He had some queen for sale earlier. He might sell hive too...I don't know, but wouldn't to ask.


----------



## TooFarGone (Aug 19, 2012)

Ken, PM sent, Thanks!

bhfury, I will add Broke-T to my contact list and contact them if the local Starkville source doesnt pan out. Thanks!

Wadehump, I would like to capture swarms as available, but is is getting pretty late for them. My current beekeeping interest was rekindled after a staff member at school requested a beekeeper for a swarm last month. I didn't find out about it until a week later. I still don't have the stuff to handle them yet.. 

Thanks, 
Tim


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Tim, I will have 5 frame nucs next spring. Mediums wont be a problem either. Its a little late to try to do anything this fall. They are all treatment free VSH bees. They are not small cell, I use Pierco plastic foundation which is 5.1 cell size I belive wich is between small cell and large cell.

Johnny


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Broke-T said:


> ...5.1 cell size I belive wich is between small cell and large cell.


Can somebody tell me where this comes from? I've been hearing this for years, who is pushing this idea?


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Solomon, I was wrong, its 5.2 acording to Michael Bush.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnaturalcell.htm

Johnny


----------

